# I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT movie.



## toolie (Jun 20, 2007)

The reviews from the Mr. Movie guy said its excellent. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

i'm going to see it tonight! *grins* i'll let you all know what i think of it when i get back.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I'll have to take my daughter to see it tommorow. It looks like a great movie, just by the previews I have seen. It looks like whoever wrote this movie has definitely spent some time in a kitchen... the humor and cooking seem to be very realistic.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

Whats it about?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

The plot summary on the IMDB Ratatouille page:

"Remy is a rat, constantly risking life in an expensive French restaurant because of his love of good food, as well as a desire to become a chef. Yet, obviously, this is a rather tough dream for a rat. But opportunity knocks when a young boy, who desperately needs to keep his job at the restaurant, despite his lack of cooking abilities, discovers and partners the young Remy. Its up to the two of them to avoid the insane head chef, bring the rest of Remy's family up to his standards, win his partner a girl, and, of course, produce the finest Ratatouille in all of France."


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

i saw the movie (opening day and showing! *grins*) and it was excellent. there were parts that made me laugh and others that had me on the edge of my seat and even a part that made me want to reach through the screen and give remy a big hug. this is certainly a must see but if you have young children you may want to leave them at home. though i'm sure they would enjoy it the run time for it is 1 hour and 58 minutes. i know my son would adore it but i also doubt he'd sit though the entire thing seeing as he's only 4. however i plan to buy the movie as soon as it hits shelves so Corvis won't have long to wait for it anyway. then all my rats will be able to enjoy too. i just wish i could get my rats to cook for me too... *sigh* the things remy made looked so yummy! (which reminds me: WARNING do not go see this movie on an empty tummy--you may drown in your own drool).


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I'm going tonight - I'm so excited! Surprisingly, this isn't one of the films that got the "red star" which indicates "best pick" in my area, however "Shrek" and "Surf's Up" both got the star. It this some kind of anti-rat discrimination? 

Dreadhead, isn't this the perfect film for you? Rats AND cooking! Wheeee!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I can't wait to go see it I know one of the people that consulted pixar with the making of it Debbie "the rat lady" Ducommon I wouldn't say she and I are friends but we have talked a few times and she helps out with the rescue I volunteer for. She is such and interesting woman!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I know who she is! I've never met her, but I've read a lot of her stuff! She truly is "the rat lady!"


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

yes she is and she is a wonderful person I have met her a couple of times and I have also consulted with her when I was having issues with my rats. She knows everything she even does her own neuters!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

yep, debbie is a bit of a celebrity figure in the rat world. she is often consulted even by vets. i have a movie about rats that has he in it. and her books and annuals are highly acclaimed. i heard she heads one the rat forums online but i don't know which one or even if that rumor is true. i imagine being so famous she's really busy. i don't know if she'd have time for a forum as well.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

She runs www.ratfanclub.org


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I give it FIVE gourmet cheese wheels!!!

An awesome film, and, IMO, destined to become a classic, right alongside "Finding Nemo."

And I checked - yup! Debbie The Rat Lady's name is in the credits, under "special thanks."


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

Yeah I heard it was great. I was reading a personal review and they were like, "Loved the story, the look and the script, but just had a problem with it being rats". Poor rats have such a stigmata on them as being nasty vermin, but they are such great lil animals.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

The movie sounds great! My fiance says he wants to see it with me so I can't go see it asap with my friend lol. I am waiting for us to have time and a way to go see it.

I do have a concern: 

I wonder if this movie is going to spur a whole lot of kids wanting pet rats? When the "live action" 101 dalmations came out, I remember that frenzy.. people were getting dalmations left and right, kids got bored with them once they grew older or the family didn't take the time for them. Rescues and shelters were overflowed with adolescent dalmations being dumped. Puppy mills went rampant and deaf dalmations became tons more common. 

I hope this movie doesn't spur anything that bad. I hope if kids actually get pet rats, their families will educate themselves. I'd hate to see rats being poorly cared for. I'd hate for the few and far between rat rescues to get overflowed and would hate to see poor pet rats pouring into normal pet shelters. 

Heres hoping theres no epidemic lol. This might be a time where rats having a bad rep. might work in their favor.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

It's a great movie, but it does seem to have a couple messages therein... rats are rats. Rats aren't people. And even though they can maybe get along, they're still rats.

Most of the rats are 'cute' enough for the wild pet surge. Remy is, however, cute enough, but the movie's also more geared to adults than small children.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I thought that all of the rats were adorable, but Remy was, of course, something special - someone with a "gift." He's especially sanitary - won't walk on the paws he uses for eating, washes his "hands," etc. The rest of the colony are presented more as "rat rats," and they aren't naturally prone to be "clean," etc. I'm pretty sure that most of the rats in the colony portray something closer to what people will actually get, if they get a pet rat. And yes, Forensic is absolutely right. The distinctions between rats and people are clearly pointed out.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

*I personally loved the movie  hehe I want to go see it again and plan on it if I can  hehe I loved how fuzzy they were after they got shocked LOL. *


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

Oh it was a fabulous movie!! I think that it was very well done!   
I felt so bad for poor little Remy through most of the movie, but he came out triumphant at the end. 

I love happy endings  

I definately recommend people see this movie! Two thumbs up, lol.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I saw Ratatouille last night....I loved it! At first I thought...."you know how can this poor rat have a happy ending working in a kitchen of all places....but it all worked out. 

So at the end....forgive me if this is a dumb question  but....do the people that eat at the new restaurant Ratatouille know that the rat cooks....I would assume so if the same kid buses tables, the girlfriend works there, and the critic that was fired because he gave a good rating to a rat infested restaurant owns it, and calls it RATatouille. But you know what they say about those that assume....  What do you guys think ?

I liked it and me and my ratties will have to watch it together when it comes out of theatres.  "Rat Movie Night"...lol "yogurt drops and a movie"


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*



kkdepp said:


> I saw Ratatouille last night....I loved it! At first I thought...."you know how can this poor rat have a happy ending working in a kitchen of all places....but it all worked out.
> 
> So at the end....forgive me if this is a dumb question  but....do the people that eat at the new restaurant Ratatouille know that the rat cooks....I would assume so if the same kid buses tables, the girlfriend works there, and the critic that was fired because he gave a good rating to a rat infested restaurant owns it, and calls it RATatouille. But you know what they say about those that assume....  What do you guys think ?


They could assume it was a clever play on words because of how their last restaurant turned out.

And no one ever told the public the rats were cooking.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

oops...my mistake

I just thought that maybe since the very people working at the other restaurant now work at this new restaurant owned by a critic fired for giving a good rating to a rat infested restaurant....that maybe people might have found out....but who knows....plus the fact that it is pretty late here and I could just be rambling


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

Well, maybe I'm being idealistic because of my love for rats, but I would like to think that the people of Paris know all about their "famous, cooking rat," and are proud of him. After all, if the "Grim Eater" overlooks Remy's, uh, "rat-ness," and just concentrates on the qualilty of the food, why wouldn't everyone else? Anton Ego has got to be the most snobby character where food is concerned that I have ever encountered, and it would follow that everyone else would be less of a snob than he...

This could just be wishful thinking, because it would be nice if Gus cooked me a meal every once in awhile... 

Besides, Remy washes his "hands." He's a clean rat.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

We took our daughter to see it yesterday and we absolutely loved it... she was laughing most of the time... she did get a little scared at the sewer scene after the crazy old lady was shooting at them. The rats were great, but I really like how the kitchen and terminology was very accurate. I think the idea of the movie was 'Anyone can cook!'... where there is a will there's a way, that type deal. I'd definitely see it again, and plan on buying it.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I saw the movie and i LOVEDit.its a new fav!

i was on the edge of my seat and laughin the whole time. 

about the question of a rat crazed epidemic...it is less likely since remy was a Wild rat. If he was portrayed as a domestic pet rat, then i'd be worried. Still, there willl be those few new rat owners becasuse of the movie.


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

The movie was great. But...

WHERE THE **** DID THEY PUT THE MALE RATS' BALLS?!?!?!?!

I just needed to get it off my system...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*



Ikamuni said:


> The movie was great. But...
> 
> WHERE THE **** DID THEY PUT THE MALE RATS' BALLS?!?!?!?!
> 
> I just needed to get it off my system...


They kept it verrrrry cold on the set. :lol:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*



Forensic said:


> Ikamuni said:
> 
> 
> > The movie was great. But...
> ...



Haha...lol


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

[align=center]I loved Ratatouille, but I didn't like how that fat guy kept popping up everywhere.
And they showed too many commercials and sneak peeks, so I already knew pretty much everything before I saw the movie.[/align]


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

Verrrrrry cold, huh. But still....!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I heard that "Ratatouille" is an EXCELLENT mov*

I saw it=3,I thought it was great!


----------

